# Homepage "hört nicht mehr auf zu laden"



## fraG (4. September 2004)

Hi, da bin ich wieder

Unser Webmaster hat unsrer Band ne neue HP gemacht, doch das seltsame ( auch für ihn seltsam) ist, daß die HP sobald man auf einen link in der nav klickt nicht mehr aufhört zu laden!
Wisst ihr Ursache und Lösung?

hier die HP http://www.pure-mania.com [ w w w . p u r e - m a n i a . c o m ]



mfg fraG
P.s. die scrolleiste ( andres Thema ) wird noch geändert


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. September 2004)

Also bei mir funktioniert sowohl im IE als auch im Firefox alles bestens.


----------



## fraG (4. September 2004)

*? echt*

......seltsam bei einigen ( einschließlich) mir funktionierts nich


----------



## Gumbo (4. September 2004)

Auch bei mir wird die Seite geladen. Doch wenn sie komplett geladen scheint, wird in der Statusleiste angezeigt, dass immernoch Daten angefordert werden. Wenn ich jedoch die JavaScript-Unterstützung deaktiviere, tritt dieses Problem nicht mehr auf – allerdings ist die Webseite dann nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Möglicherweise solltest du dein Navigationsmenü und die gesamte Seite ohne JavaScript entwickeln.


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. September 2004)

Ich habe auch kein Problem. Javascript habe ich teilweise deaktiviert, aber die Seite funktioniert trotzdem. Ich verwende Firefox 0.9.3


----------



## shutdown (4. September 2004)

Bei mir funktioniert auch alles wunderbar - die Site lädt alles sehr schnell.

hab IE 6.0

cu shutdown


----------

